# Simpsonize Yourself!!



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Turn Yourself into a Simpson!

This is pretty cool . . . I uploaded a pic and they simpsonized me!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 30, 2007)

That is soo freakin' cool!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add! When you finish the thinger, you have to click the export link and download it to your computer. When you do this you have to name it (or leave the name as is) and add .jpeg to it!!


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I was wondering where everybody was getting these simpsony self-portraits!! Thank you thank you thank you!!! LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

Hahahah that's hilarious!! Man mine is taking up a longggggg time!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah it takes about 10 minutes


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 30, 2007)

this is me



I did it last night, along with my husband and daughter. I'm kinda hot as a Simpson character ... she definitely has bigger boobs than me LOL


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

so cute!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Wooo! We're a bunch of hot Simpsons!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2007)

Hahah This Is Me


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Va-va-va VOOM!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

^^cute!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2007)

It did a really good job on me lol


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

This is mineeeeee


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Hahaha, cute! It looks like the cat peed himself tho!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

Very Hot Nadia!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2007)

Nadia thats cute!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 30, 2007)

it wont let me make one!! it says its too busy wtf I WANT ONE! *cries*


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahaha, cute! It looks like the cat peed himself tho!



HAhahahaha DORK!!!!!




Battygurl is that a hidden desire for a TAN lol!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 30, 2007)

oo im doing it now!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2007)

Hahha no I have a Tan






Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAhahahaha DORK!!!!!





Battygurl is that a hidden desire for a TAN lol!

But Im not that dark lol


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)

why wont it let me choose eyebrows or ears??


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2007)

It lets you choose eyebrows


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)

i know..but the button isnt in black like all the other ones..and i cant click on it. like its not an option.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 30, 2007)

lol it didnt respond on my crappy computer. I'm going to try it later when i dont have 345345 things running at once


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Dangit! I couldn't figure out the other day how to upload a pic! I thought I was just imagining it.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)

weird.i tried it again with a diff pic and it looks completely different. and i have more options now.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 30, 2007)

I need to find my digital camera so I can do this too


----------



## xxevrsoswtxx (Jul 30, 2007)

thats so neat


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

You look like a teacher Mindy.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 30, 2007)

lol.

well shit.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Ohh I want!

Ummm it's taking forever!

Awww it told me it was busy...





Ok the donut's going round and round and......


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine was taking too long, so I had to give up. But I'll definitely try again tomorrow!



I'll be sure to add it up here!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Mehh I can't do it... it always says it's busy... like loads for a while and then says Sorry blah blah blah..



I wanted to be a Simpson.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 30, 2007)

ok how the heck do u save it as a jpeg? it will only let me save it as a file! this sucks! and i like my pic and wanna share!!! anybody help me? what did u put when u saved it on ur computer?


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm have you tried the Print Screen button?

Meh.. I'm still trying with mine. Let's see if it finally does it with a different pic.

NOpe... no luck.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

I did mine, but I forgot to change it to jpeg, so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 30, 2007)

hhahha i was bored..so heres me as a simpson character.






then heres me and my boyfriend..haha hes hella tanned.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hhahha i was bored..so heres me as a simpson character.
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...issy85x/ha.png

then heres me and my boyfriend..haha hes hella tanned.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...ndclarisse.jpg

Hahaha. Look at danny. Straight up beaner.


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG this is hilarious!! Everyone one that I have seen looks just like them... only well as a simpson




I guess that's the point!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v167/cellycell/MakeUP/your_image.png



.....

whore!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



.....
whore!

Are you on Private you skank?
Ah HOOT!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you on Private you skank?
Ah HOOT!

i was being a ninja..


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 30, 2007)

it says the website is too crowded and to come back later... I'll have to try it when I get home from work tonight. I can't wait. lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww that's lame Clwkerric





Celly your simpson is also Va-va-va VOOM!


----------



## bCreative (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok maybe I'm doing it wrong or something, but after I get "simpsonized" the simpson picture will not show up. Am I doing something wrong?? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know what could be happening there?

Maybe it site is really clogged and it's causing lag?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 30, 2007)

as soon as I have a bit more time I'm going to simpsonize myself


----------



## bCreative (Jul 30, 2007)

Great! Now the website won't work for me!! Maybe I'm not worthy of becoming a Simpson.....


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

I tell you, this website hates me and all my pics.

Ohh boy at least now it told me that it didn't like my picture and I had to choose other one hahah

Yay finally I got some options... it's analyzing the pic... hmmm I think it's frozen..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's me!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

I love them, lol they look so much like you guys it's amazing haha. It's funny to see how each is transformed... Too sad the program hates me.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's me!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...your_image.png

Love it.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v167/cellycell/MakeUP/your_image.png Man you've got like the best outfit!! Howd you do that?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2007)

Well... John said it's a good "Simpsons" version of me LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 31, 2007)

HAHA HOT!!! Aquilah!! HOT!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 31, 2007)

they look so good!!!!

Batty.....wheres the tats???? LMAO!!!!

ok.....here is mine....lmao

whats funny is im not blonde but I guess my highlights must really stand out in the pic i downloaded


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 31, 2007)

How cool! I'll try mine later.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they look so good!!!!
Batty.....wheres the tats???? LMAO!!!!

ok.....here is mine....lmao

whats funny is im not blonde but I guess my highlights must really stand out in the pic i downloaded

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...your_image.png

Jessica, you can change the hair color too sweetie.. I know I changed mine from black to a brown.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 31, 2007)

ROFL no tattoo options!! &amp; where the hell have u been?





Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they look so good!!!!
Batty.....wheres the tats???? LMAO!!!!

ok.....here is mine....lmao

whats funny is im not blonde but I guess my highlights must really stand out in the pic i downloaded

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...your_image.png


----------



## Jessica (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jessica, you can change the hair color too sweetie.. I know I changed mine from black to a brown. dman...im an idiot....lmao...i guess im gonna be blond until i do another....lmao

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ROFL no tattoo options!! &amp; where the hell have u been?



yeah i had no option for my nose piercing....lmao
been busy with work hun....someone has to pay for my makeup addiction...lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2007)

There was a tattoo option... And a piercing option... Look under accessories. I just can't guarantee you where they'll end up... That damned cat in mine was supposed to have been removed... Whisper doesn't look that silly LOL!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There was a tattoo option... And a piercing option... Look under accessories. I just can't guarantee you where they'll end up... That damned cat in mine was supposed to have been removed... Whisper doesn't look that silly LOL! you know....i thought i saw the tat one but when i clicked on it nothing happened....hmmmm i wonder where they put that tat on me? The piercing one i thought was for the ears since i clicked on it and nothing happened. Unless...... they pierced my nipples and i didnt realize it....damn


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2007)

That's sooo cool.... Actually looks a bit like me too hehe

Karren


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 31, 2007)

Yay I finally got myself a sexy Simpson me! Now how do I upload it so that it doesn't show up as a friggin thumbnail? I want a full pic.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been Simpsonized too!!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay I finally got myself a sexy Simpson me! Now how do I upload it so that it doesn't show up as a friggin thumbnail? I want a full pic. yea i'm having the same problem too!! somebody please help us!! how did ya'll get it up on the forum and on a jpeg file?


----------



## farris2 (Jul 31, 2007)

This is too cool! I'll post mine when its finished


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i'm having the same problem too!! somebody please help us!! how did ya'll get it up on the forum and on a jpeg file? Well I had to save it and it did so on a file type that opened on ImageReady so I opened it on photoshop and saved it again as a jpeg. I think I've figured it out. If we want to put the pic as a full size we have to upload the pic onto some other website like photobucket and then copy paste the pic's url into here... that's my guess.


----------



## farris2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh well,screw it....it would work after all that waiting.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm doing one of my bf. I'm not having luck again. Hopefully I'll post both soon.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

When you make your Simpson and go to save it, you have to save it as Imagenamehere*.JPEG* for it to show up.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 31, 2007)

its take forever

ill try again soon

do i really need to wait for 440 min'?


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jul 31, 2007)

this is me...yay!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 31, 2007)

here i am:











soooo cool

i put mine in my page


----------

